# Bow sight lining up with the string and rest



## Eman88 (Sep 3, 2013)

So I have a theory about draw length. Ideally if the draw length is perfect the rest string and sight center should be in line. This is similar to iron sights on a rifle. The rear sight is put in the same place every time but should the front sight be on the side of the barrel? No it should be in line with the path of the bullet. As the arrow should be in line with the sight if the draw length is ideal. All opinions are welcome!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Eman88 said:


> ....Ideally if the draw length is perfect the rest string and sight center should be in line....


It probably will be, but that is more of an indication of a bow that's well tuned for arrow flight.


----------



## NextGenArchery (Mar 28, 2010)

I understand your train of thought but generally it doesn't happen. You will always have bow hand torque, changes in side load/cam lean from rest to full draw, not to mention tune of the bow for the best arrow groups.


----------



## Eman88 (Sep 3, 2013)

But say in a hotter shooter or something similar. Just thinking. Upon further consideration I believe it is also caused by cable guards along eith cam style. I was talking to a guy about how his sight windage adjusted as he switched from a straight rod to a bent rod. If you look around n&b posted a picture of his ok dst and all three were lined up. There's plenty of ways to skin a cat and I believe any bow can shoot well. Just some perfect world thinking here.


----------

